

How sexist can a web developer job ad get? - andrelaszlo
http://bloopark.com/hiring

======
OiNutter
I'm more offended by their inability to do a spelling and grammar check on
content going on their public web site.

But yeah, that was an attempt to be funny that just fell way short.

------
quchen
In case you were thinking the spelling mistakes come from a dirty phrasebook
[1]: the German part of the website is just as awful.

[1]: [http://youtu.be/G6D1YI-41ao](http://youtu.be/G6D1YI-41ao)

------
TheAnimus
Can someone screenshot it? It refuses to display the content in IE10.

Yet another website that doesn't understand some people rent their soul, and
as a result, have to use IE. However I am using IE10, so I'm not sure what
features they are using for a job advert that apparently requires a more
modern browser. Are they just saying its WebKit or nothing?

Seriously sick of this hipster shit. Some surveys put IE as the number 1,
others its number 2. Why are you ignoring that much of the world for some
stupid political point. It isn't good idea to have the web running off one
rendering engine.

~~~
venomsnake
Quotes - female add

 _Beautiful and sexy code required.

We are convinced that woman are great programmers. Woman write sexy code: neat
and clean. Many of them have long relationship... with PHP5, MySQL and
Javascript. They like to talk and communication is essential in our work.
Female programmers get along with customers very well and take such a good
care of code quality, as if it is a pair of their new shoes. The best thing is
that their detailed documentation and code organisation match the rules of
Feng-Shui. Are you a female programmer with passion? May we invite you for
coffee?_

Male -

 _Need for programming

You are addicted to PHP, MySQL and Javascript since years? Your life makes no
sence without programming? Your girlfriend doesn't understand, why you start
learning the fifth php framework and your parents say, your head is full of
unix and linux. Do you want to talk to us about this? We want to invite you to
an anonymous or maybe very personal meeting. No worries, we will bring you to
a team that understands you and will support your passion of programming._

They both lead to identical detailed jobs description.

------
Tichy
Also, Magento developers and Server experts apparently are sexless entities.

~~~
weland
I long suspected that.

------
venomsnake
So they have created two ads for different sexes that are both tongue in cheek
and blink at stereotypes with no ill intentions and that is sexist how?

~~~
danw
You're an asshole! Oh, you're offended? IT WAS TONGUE IN CHEEK

~~~
venomsnake
Hardy ... I cannot get offended. And I am an asshole. Kinda goes with the
"spend time on the internet".

------
quchen
> Woman write sexy code: neat and clean.

Just like writing good code, I can attest to that shitty code is independent
of race, gender, eye colour and all that.

